
Python has brought computer programming to a vast new audience - pablobaz
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2018/07/19/python-has-brought-computer-programming-to-a-vast-new-audience
======
zenethian
This warms my heart. As a long-time Pythonista, I've been keen on the
advancement of my favorite programming language since my own introduction to
it in 1999. Watching it become adopted in mainstream use as university CS
curriculum (often replacing Java now) and watching my inbox as more and more
jobs for Python are readily available instead of having to be painstakingly
sought after is a wonderful feeling. With Guido's resignation from being BDFL
(BDF a while?) I am very excited to see what comes of the next 10 years for
Python.

